# Cutting already cut firewood into shorter pieces



## memory (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a grandfather that heats his garage with wood and he has a fairly small stove, don't know what kind. Well he does not have any wood right now, probably thinking it would be warm by now like the rest of us. Well I figured I would take him some of ours since he does stuff for us quite a bit.

The thing is our wood is cut to 20" and I know his stove will not be able to take a piece that big. I am sure he can take a bigger piece than that but I figured it would be better to cut them in half rather than have a real short piece and a longer piece. And we really don't have any trees to cut up right now, even if we did the wood would be to wet to burn now. What would be the best way to cut the 20" wood in half? Maybe take a ratchet strap and tie down several pieces on a table of platform? I am trying to think of a quick and easy way to do this. I really did not want to have to building anything although it may be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Fred Wright (Mar 23, 2013)

You may wish to lay the splits side by side on the ground and cut with the top of the bar and tip, away from yourself. Don't push; let the saw do the work. The row of splits should keep individual pieces from moving around while cutting. Flip 'em over and finish the cuts.

We had to do this with several splits that came in a delivered load. It worked pretty well.

Hope it helps.


----------



## DSS (Mar 23, 2013)

memory said:


> I have a grandfather that heats his garage with wood and he has a fairly small stove, don't know what kind. Well he does not have any wood right now, probably thinking it would be warm by now like the rest of us. Well I figured I would take him some of ours since he does stuff for us quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is our wood is cut to 20" and I know his stove will not be able to take a piece that big. I am sure he can take a bigger piece than that but I figured it would be better to cut them in half rather than have a real short piece and a longer piece. And we really don't have any trees to cut up right now, even if we did the wood would be to wet to burn now. What would be the best way to cut the 20" wood in half? Maybe take a ratchet strap and tie down several pieces on a table of platform? I am trying to think of a quick and easy way to do this. I really did not want to have to building anything although it may be worth it in the long run.




There is no easy way that I know of. I feel your pain. I cut 6 cords for the MIL at 20" and then she sold her house and didn't want it. Had to cut it all 16". I just mixed the short pieces in. I cut it in the stack with a top handle saw. What a PIA.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Mar 23, 2013)

Set 2 of them side by side and use them as a holder set one in the middle on top and cut it and repeat. This will keep your chain out of the dirt.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 23, 2013)

Do you have access to a miter saw or band saw. As long as it's a small amount they work fairly slick.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Lay a fork on the ground, put your stick in the fork with the end*

you want to cut off sticking over the base, with your foot on the part between the forks, cut the end off. I cut to length when I have to do this and use the short ends a bunch at a time. The forks should be about the same size as your sticks.


----------



## memory (Mar 23, 2013)

You know what, I may just build a simple rack. What I am thinking will be really simple to build and save alot of hassle. I can see the design in my head and I can't see any reason why it will not work. 

I was figuring putting two 2x4's for the bottom, screw some 2x4's standing up on each end of the bottom 2x4's and add some braces along the sides or top. I figured I would make it long enough where my 25" chain will cut through the pieces in one pass. I am just debating on how wide to make it. I thought about making it where the bar would not have much room to move back and forth. I hope you guys understand what I am saying.


----------



## cnice_37 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have heard them called H racks, 2vertical 2 bys with a horizontal piece between. Now make another and space them your desired length with another set of horizontal 2 bys perpendicular to your H's. Place a piece of plywood at one end as your backstop.

The width of the H should be 2" less than your bar can get to. 

I hope you aren't drinking while reading this description.


----------



## memory (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is an image of something similar.
http://www.i95loghomesupplies.com/images/1003%20firewood%20rack.jpg

I would be using 2x4's and it wouldn't be as long.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 23, 2013)

Chop saw


----------



## zogger (Mar 24, 2013)

4 T posts pounded in. :: Stack up the wood inside the mini rack, high as it will fit, with a sacrifical piece of junk wood at the bottom, cut right down the middle.

:III: < cut there.

Refill and cut as needed. Depth of stack, a little less than your bar length. Height of stack..fill er up! Whole buncha ten inch pieces in minutes!


----------



## memory (Mar 24, 2013)

zogger said:


> 4 T posts pounded in. :: Stack up the wood inside the mini rack, high as it will fit, with a sacrifical piece of junk wood at the bottom, cut right down the middle.
> 
> :III: < cut there.
> 
> Refill and cut as needed. Depth of stack, a little less than your bar length. Height of stack..fill er up! Whole buncha ten inch pieces in minutes!



I kind of like that idea. Maybe put some 2x4's on the ground to keep the wood off the ground. 

I am still thinking about building a rack. That way when I am done, I can put it away for the next time I need it.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Mar 24, 2013)

Helping out gramps rep sent !!
I'm sure he will enjoy it more because it's coming from you !!

SA


----------



## zogger (Mar 24, 2013)

memory said:


> I kind of like that idea. Maybe put some 2x4's on the ground to keep the wood off the ground.
> 
> I am still thinking about building a rack. That way when I am done, I can put it away for the next time I need it.



Yep, either way, quick and dirty posts or a purpose built rack. Sacrificial piece at the bottom, maybe some crotch that needs noodling.


----------



## memory (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I put together a simple rack. It is nothing fancy but I think it should get the job done. I am curious to see how it does once I start cutting, how the pieces act once they are cut in half. I kind of wish I would have used 2x6's instead of 2x4's for the vertical boards. I guess I can always add some more 2x4's if I see fit.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Mar 24, 2013)

memory said:


> Well I put together a simple rack. It is nothing fancy but I think it should get the job done. I am curious to see how it does once I start cutting, how the pieces act once they are cut in half.



Pics pics!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2013)

I was thinking of a 'V'-shaped table set at a comfortable cutting height. Lay the wood in the 'V' to cradle it / hold it steady. Cut through it in the middle (slot in the 'V' for this purpose).

If you got fancy, you could hinge the 'V' sections so that you tilted them after cutting so that the rounds roll off into a trailer, collection box, etc.

Or make some kind of chute that feeds into and out of the 'V' so that it works like a mini firewood processor.

Philbert


----------



## memory (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of it, like I said it is nothing fancy. I didn't want to spend alot of time on this. It can hold about 20 pieces.


----------



## zogger (Mar 24, 2013)

memory said:


> Here is a pic of it, like I said it is nothing fancy. I didn't want to spend alot of time on this. It can hold about 20 pieces.



Let er rip! If it starts to bind, just remove already cut pieces.

I was thinking of something similar for a dedicated noodling station, for big uglies. The variation would be, I want to be able toheave roll or flop them up a ramp, get them high enough so the noodles can fall right in a wheelbarrow or at least buckets.


----------



## Icehouse (Mar 24, 2013)

"IF" you have a wood splitter or your friends have one, just pinch block to be cut between cutter and foot then cut . Rock solid, no flying around little pieces. Luck and thanks for helping out.


----------



## memory (Mar 24, 2013)

icehouse said:


> "IF" you have a wood splitter or your friends have one, just pinch block to be cut between cutter and foot then cut . Rock solid, no flying around little pieces. Luck and thanks for helping out.



I do have a splitter but I figured a rack would be faster since you can do multiple pieces at one time instead of one or two with the splitter.


----------



## buildmyown (Mar 24, 2013)

I just had to do this to about a 1/4 cord. I forgot that I had a little 10inch toro electric saw. It was just the ticket took about an hour to do the 1/4 cord. Grab from the stack hold over wheel barrow cut off a few inches that falls in wheel barrow put long pice on log carrier.


----------



## memory (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got done sawing up 17 pieces with this rack and it worked pretty good. I never once had to move a piece until I was done.


----------



## Diozark (Nov 18, 2017)

memory said:


> I have a grandfather that heats his garage with wood and he has a fairly small stove, don't know what kind. Well he does not have any wood right now, probably thinking it would be warm by now like the rest of us. Well I figured I would take him some of ours since he does stuff for us quite a bit.
> 
> The thing is our wood is cut to 20" and I know his stove will not be able to take a piece that big. I am sure he can take a bigger piece than that but I figured it would be better to cut them in half rather than have a real short piece and a longer piece. And we really don't have any trees to cut up right now, even if we did the wood would be to wet to burn now. What would be the best way to cut the 20" wood in half? Maybe take a ratchet strap and tie down several pieces on a table of platform? I am trying to think of a quick and easy way to do this. I really did not want to have to building anything although it may be worth it in the long run.



You may want to try making your own Framing Saw, and use a 4-5 tpi rip blade ? or a 9tpi Rip/Joinery blade
Good Excerise


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 18, 2017)

memory said:


> You know what, I may just build a simple rack. What I am thinking will be really simple to build and save alot of hassle. I can see the design in my head and I can't see any reason why it will not work.
> 
> I was figuring putting two 2x4's for the bottom, screw some 2x4's standing up on each end of the bottom 2x4's and add some braces along the sides or top. I figured I would make it long enough where my 25" chain will cut through the pieces in one pass. I am just debating on how wide to make it. I thought about making it where the bar would not have much room to move back and forth. I hope you guys understand what I am saying.



Simple way, 4 T-posts, 2 in front, two in back spaced to catch the ends of the rounds. Stack a bunch of rounds in and cut down leaving the bottom pieces to keep you out of the dirt.


----------



## echomeister (Nov 18, 2017)

I made this jig to cut small pieces that would roll on me while cutting.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 19, 2017)

I did a half cord years back with an old Black & Decker chopsaw, fast, plus you get to stand up straight!


----------

